# 64 GTO w/ac Stalling



## gordoj3 (Jun 30, 2015)

My 64 GTO has factory a/c, just repaired. When I turn on the a/c the load causes the engine rpm's to drop to a point it wants to stall. idle is at 800-900. Is there a setting either advancing timing or a higher rpm in idle. There used to be an anti stall dashpot on some newer cars or a vacuum unit attached to prevent this from happening. Can't find out anything on the 64 though. Any ideas


----------



## MyPopsGTO (Jul 12, 2020)

Are you still having this problem? I just officially joined today.


----------

